# pup



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

:love7: adorable


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww beautiful


----------



## Trinity (Aug 25, 2008)

i agree with all of the above!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

what a sweetheart....


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Cute. Cute. Cute.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I can't believe this is still on the FIRST PAGE!!!!!! 

Oh you breed the most amazing Chihuahuas in the whole world. Those puppies are EXACTLY what a real Chihuahua should look like, not some of the rubbish a lot of breeders call a Chihuahua these days. 

You have my dream life, so many absolutely perfect long haired Chihuahuas.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Thankyou so much for your nice comments i will put some more on soon....Angie and the gang


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

awwww adorable


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> I can't believe this is still on the FIRST PAGE!!!!!!
> 
> Oh you breed the most amazing Chihuahuas in the whole world. Those puppies are EXACTLY what a real Chihuahua should look like, not some of the rubbish a lot of breeders call a Chihuahua these days.
> 
> You have my dream life, so many absolutely perfect long haired Chihuahuas.


he is fabulous. And like fine wine and haute couture, beautifully bred chis are an acquired taste. i hope you will continue to post pics of your puppies bc not only are your dogs pleasing to look at, they also serve as an educational tool to help people who really want to invest in a well bred puppy know what to look for. i know that your pics helped me a lot when i was looking for my puppy.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> he is fabulous. And like fine wine and haute couture, beautifully bred chis are an acquired taste. i hope you will continue to post pics of your puppies bc not only are your dogs pleasing to look at, they also serve as an educational tool to help people who really want to invest in a well bred puppy know what to look for. i know that your pics helped me a lot when i was looking for my puppy.


Indeed, Chihuahuas aren't for everyone, in fact I should get my book "Dummies for Chihuahuas" very soon, every time I order something to come to me I get all antsy plus the Library is taking forever to get me a book on chi's they already have some but one is over due and I'm sure I probably will read it in 3 days and be done with it, as for the book I order is much thicker and will take more time. 

I can't wait to see the little one grow, I know it will turn out gorgeous in every way inside and out. Unfortunatly with puppy mills and bybs and such some only are beautiful inside and their masters truely ruin them by abuse and neglect.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

> I can't believe this is still on the FIRST PAGE!!!!!!
> 
> Oh you breed the most amazing Chihuahuas in the whole world. Those puppies are EXACTLY what a real Chihuahua should look like, not some of the rubbish a lot of breeders call a Chihuahua these days.
> 
> You have my dream life, so many absolutely perfect long haired Chihuahuas.


It is comments like this that I quit posting photos of Zoey. I know she is only perfect in my eyes. I have had chis all my life I see past her imperfections, my first one for 22 years. I do not breed and have never been in the show ring but have many friends that are and I have been to many shows and have been offered show dogs when they know I will not show. I will not post photos of Zoey on here only have a breeder or someone else call her rubbish. I find that very hurtful and it was not even directed at me, but yes I took it personally because I have one of thos dogs you would probably call "rubbish" and I couldn't love her more. I know what a show dog is suppose to look like. What are all the breeders with the non standard chis suppose to do with them. I'm sure the majority of the people on here have "non-standard" dogs and they know it. But we don't need our dogs to be belittled.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

BTW Angie your dogs, as I have told you before are beautiful


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> It is comments like this that I quit posting photos of Zoey. I know she is only perfect in my eyes. I have had chis all my life I see past her imperfections, my first one for 22 years. I do not breed and have never been in the show ring but have many friends that are and I have been to many shows and have been offered show dogs when they know I will not show. I will not post photos of Zoey on here only have a breeder or someone else call her rubbish. I find that very hurtful and it was not even directed at me, but yes I took it personally because I have one of thos dogs you would probably call "rubbish" and I couldn't love her more. I know what a show dog is suppose to look like. What are all the breeders with the non standard chis suppose to do with them. I'm sure the majority of the people on here have "non-standard" dogs and they know it. But we don't need our dogs to be belittled.


thats sad. if you really believed she was perfect, you shouldnt care what people think of her. you would think she is perfect regardless of what anyone says. im personally partial to show dogs ( or dogs who look very close to the standard) and if a breeder tried to charge me for a non standard dog, id be pretty harsh about it, too...not bc i think non show dogs arent worth being loved, its just that breeding to the standard is what should be encouraged. And breeding substandard dogs should be discouraged ( if youre a breeder). im sure that is what jezz meant bc we talk about it everyday.

PS. you should feel ok about posting pics of Zoey. i doubt anyone would call her pics "rubish." people know if they dont have anything nice to say, regarding other people's pets, then they should not comment at all...sorry if i sound modish but seriously, ppl should know that...


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> It is comments like this that I quit posting photos of Zoey. I know she is only perfect in my eyes. I have had chis all my life I see past her imperfections, my first one for 22 years. I do not breed and have never been in the show ring but have many friends that are and I have been to many shows and have been offered show dogs when they know I will not show. I will not post photos of Zoey on here only have a breeder or someone else call her rubbish. I find that very hurtful and it was not even directed at me, but yes I took it personally because I have one of thos dogs you would probably call "rubbish" and I couldn't love her more. I know what a show dog is suppose to look like. What are all the breeders with the non standard chis suppose to do with them. I'm sure the majority of the people on here have "non-standard" dogs and they know it. But we don't need our dogs to be belittled.


Zoey she doesn't suffer from any inbreeding or major issues, I love mutts, I don't pay attention to breeding standards. I think as long as the dog is healthy and is happy than that is what truely matters. It truely is a shame if they feel otherwise, I don't agree with byb or puppymills. Though I don't blame the dogs for it and I have nothing to say against a dog that isn't a show dog. It is true personally I prefer longhair, not in just chi's though I think Zoey is very cute expecially in the pink outfit you have in your signature. I know it can be flustering when someone puts your pet down, I have a cat and in the United States you run into cat haters who think they are just plain evil and have not purpose now we have mouse traps though personally I would like to see a mouse trap catch a mole like my cat can. I love my cat, and my dog who passed away and even though they are just plain mutts and strays I couldn't ask for more. Even still when I think about my dog Clifford, I can get emotional, because I miss him very much and it makes me sad that it will be a long time before I can get another dog. Its not that I'm replacing him, its that I love animals I love being around one. So even though there are people who really like a certain look doesn't always mean that the other looks are bad just preference. After all if everything and everybody looked alike and acted alike and where pretty much the same well then thats just dumb. Sure their are dumb people who just aren't right, but thats life and sometimes you have to take it for what it is. I still hate byb and puppymills but that doesn't mean I'm never going to buy from a breeder, even though I would rather get from a rescue, I don't think I shouldn't exclude a reputable breeder just because there are bad ones out there too. :coolwink:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Zoey's Mom said:


> It is comments like this that I quit posting photos of Zoey. I know she is only perfect in my eyes. I have had chis all my life I see past her imperfections,..........I'm sure the majority of the people on here have "non-standard" dogs and they know it. But we don't need our dogs to be belittled.


 
This so true, and which is why i also don't post pics of my chis. there's many times when ill make the post out, preview the post then think about the hateful things that people say about the breed that they "Claim" to love.

Again like someone said no one wants to hear/see you talk bad about there FURCHILD or Child/family whatever it may be

I love chis PEROID! weather they be Show,Mixed,Standard,One leg,3 legs whatever. A dog will love you even if you work at Micky' D's or don't have a home. That's why i feel We SHOULD love them no matter how they look.

I've looked for the Standard chi but i fell in love with the "Rubbish" ones,:coolwink:


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Tora-Oni said:


> Zoey she doesn't suffer from any inbreeding or major issues, I love mutts, I don't pay attention to breeding standards. I think as long as the dog is healthy and is happy than that is what truely matters. It truely is a shame if they feel otherwise, I don't agree with byb or puppymills. Though I don't blame the dogs for it and I have nothing to say against a dog that isn't a show dog. It is true personally I prefer longhair, not in just chi's though I think Zoey is very cute expecially in the pink outfit you have in your signature. I know it can be flustering when someone puts your pet down, I have a cat and in the United States you run into cat haters who think they are just plain evil and have not purpose now we have mouse traps though personally I would like to see a mouse trap catch a mole like my cat can. I love my cat, and my dog who passed away and even though they are just plain mutts and strays I couldn't ask for more. Even still when I think about my dog Clifford, I can get emotional, because I miss him very much and it makes me sad that it will be a long time before I can get another dog. Its not that I'm replacing him, its that I love animals I love being around one. So even though there are people who really like a certain look doesn't always mean that the other looks are bad just preference. After all if everything and everybody looked alike and acted alike and where pretty much the same well then thats just dumb. Sure their are dumb people who just aren't right, but thats life and sometimes you have to take it for what it is. I still hate byb and puppymills but that doesn't mean I'm never going to buy from a breeder, even though I would rather get from a rescue, I don't think I shouldn't exclude a reputable breeder just because there are bad ones out there too. :coolwink:


wait, are you saying that following and upholding the kc standards is dumb??? we all have our opinions, and of course youre entitled to yours, but i just wanted to make sure that i understood you correctly...actually, you might want to PM it bc we are totally off topic


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

No that is not what I'm saying at all.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Ooops, Sorry that question wasn't for me.


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> wait, are you saying that following and upholding the kc standards is dumb??? we all have our opinions, and of course youre entitled to yours, but i just wanted to make sure that i understood you correctly...actually, you might want to PM it bc we are totally off topic


no, I'm not saying thats dumb, we have been off topic for quiet some time to be honest, What I'm saying is there are dumb people out their who breed badly and I mean really badly like puppy mills. I think if someone wants a standard thats cool, but if a chihuahua doesn't meet those standards doesn't make it any less of a chi, right? I mean we as humans just b/c one of use is deformed doesn't mean we aren't human, sure you wouldn't call a germans shepherd a chihuahua or visa versa. I mean as a Indian from india, Just because I don't look exactly like a sterotypical indian doesn't mean I'm not? Believe me I'm full blooded, though I know chihuahuas come down from a long generation therefore they probably will vary more than some breeds do. I think its rude to consider a something less of what it is just because it isn't up to standards. I mean I know there are lots of badly breed chi and chi mixes out there, I wouldn't consider a mix a real chihuahua but the badly breed ones as long as the lineage is chihuahua then it is. I'm not against breeding standards or none of that, I just believe that sometimes we make too much of an issue of what counts for a chi. I highly doubt if what I get from a rescue will look anything like a well breed chi, even though I think every chi and dog and cat is cute in their own way, I will love my chi/mix for whatever the little one is and I will promise to post and hopefully have a video cam to show everyone b/c its what we share in common and not what we do not. I hear there are many diffrent shapes and sizes and even though their is a standard the others are still chihuahuas as well just not by the akc or ckc standards. It won't matter to me what others think b/c I'm proud of what I got. Btw I actually think the standards help people give an idea of what chi's should be breed to be like so they don't create more and more badly breed ones and it will in turn create healthy chis if done correctly though there will always be some small imperfections.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Tora-Oni said:


> no, I'm not saying thats dumb, we have been off topic for quiet some time to be honest, What I'm saying is there are dumb people out their who breed badly and I mean really badly like puppy mills. I think if someone wants a standard thats cool, but if a chihuahua doesn't meet those standards doesn't make it any less of a chi, right?


right. the only way a dog could be "less of a chi" is if the dog is a mix.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Tora-Oni said:


> I'm not against breeding standards or none of that, I just believe that sometimes we make too much of an issue of what counts for a chi. I highly doubt if what I get from a rescue will look anything like a well breed chi, even though I think every chi and dog and cat is cute in their own way, I will love my chi/mix for whatever the little one is and I will promise to post and hopefully have a video cam to show everyone b/c its what we share in common and not what we do not. I hear there are many diffrent shapes and sizes and even though their is a standard the others are still chihuahuas as well just not by the akc or ckc standards. It won't matter to me what others think b/c I'm proud of what I got. Btw I actually think the standards help people give an idea of what chi's should be breed to be like so they don't create more and more badly breed ones and it will in turn create healthy chis if done correctly though there will always be some small imperfections.


its diff though. there isnt a set standard for a human, so its cool for us to look diff. there is a standard for a chi, though...but that shouldnt be confused with saying that a chi who doesnt look like the standard chi is less of a dog. because an out of standard chi is as much of a dog as a standard chi...i hope that made sense (bc im exhausted so i prob dont make any sense).

and i dont think anyone will really think more or less of you if you had a non standard dog unless you planned on breeding or showing him (or her)...


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Zoey's Mom said:


> It is comments like this that I quit posting photos of Zoey. I know she is only perfect in my eyes. I have had chis all my life I see past her imperfections, my first one for 22 years. I do not breed and have never been in the show ring but have many friends that are and I have been to many shows and have been offered show dogs when they know I will not show. I will not post photos of Zoey on here only have a breeder or someone else call her rubbish. I find that very hurtful and it was not even directed at me, but yes I took it personally because I have one of thos dogs you would probably call "rubbish" and I couldn't love her more. I know what a show dog is suppose to look like. What are all the breeders with the non standard chis suppose to do with them. I'm sure the majority of the people on here have "non-standard" dogs and they know it. But we don't need our dogs to be belittled.


I feel exactly the same way as you and that's why I hardly post pictures of Yoshi. I think she is the most beautiful, and to me the best any chi could look, and it is hurtful, and in extremely poor taste to make comments like that. I think Zoey is beautiful, she looks a lot like Yoshi to me, and one of my most MOST favorite on this forum <3 xxx


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

chibellaxo said:


> its diff though. there isnt a set standard for a human, so its cool for us to look diff. there is a standard for a chi, though...but that shouldnt be confused with saying that a chi who doesnt look like the standard chi is less of a dog. because an out of standard chi is as much of a dog as a standard chi...i hope that made sense (bc im exhausted so i prob dont make any sense).
> 
> and i dont think anyone will really think more or less of you if you had a non standard dog unless you planned on breeding or showing him (or her)...


Agreed, I just didn't want anyone to think I thought breeding standards were dumb or anything, that wasn't what I was trying to imply.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Zoey's Mum, I actually remember messaging you about Zoey's breeder because I thought she was so beautiful. The message is still in my outbox and I even said that she's one of my favourite Chihuahuas on here.

I didn't direct this comment to ANYONE but Angie. This is an OPEN FORUM, which means I can state my opinion. Not everyone has to be all "omgggggggg what a cute dog good for u for breeding them" all the time. 

And I would NEVER come onto anyone's thread and be like "your Chi is out of breed standard therefore it is ugly" I probably would if you were breeding them, however. Please guys, go ahead and post pictures. I love seeing them. 

Stop hi-jacking this thread.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

this is so sad...............
we should all be respectful and polite and have common curtoisy for one another. if you dont like someones pups or think they breed out of standard or whatever you should be adult about it and not say anything at all. we dont expect everyone to be all omg over our pups. but we do expect for people to act like adults and have common curtoisy. if you dont like something and you know what you have to say may upset some people or "high jack" others posts then you should keep it to yourself.......


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I guess I don't know what it means to "high jack" a thread. Did I do that?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Linipi: I know you didn't direct it at me, but I think some times you are a little rough with your words (you are not the only one on here). I do respect your knowledge and I love your chi's. I do remember you msg'd me. But I think sometimes you don't relize what you say can be hurtfull. I was not only thinking of myself, but of others as well that do not have a "breed standard" chi.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello all please don't fall out over this........All chihuahuas are beautiful in my book breed standard or not i love all off them.................I think most people start with something thats not too breed standard.........Looking back i know i did........ But over the 20 years that i've had chihuahua's............I've bred better one's..............It takes time and lots of experience and we get it wronge from time to time


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

sunshine45 said:


> Hello all please don't fall out over this........All chihuahuas are beautiful in my book breed standard or not i love all off them.................I think most people start with something thats not too breed standard.........Looking back i know i did........ But over the 20 years that i've had chihuahua's............I've bred better one's..............It takes time and lots of experience and we get it wronge from time to time


I agree  The only thing that gets me is when people make comments on how they 'should' look, and call certain ones 'real chihuahuas', etc. They are all real, I think there are just better ways to say it is all, and sometimes it's done rather tactless and crudely. There's always a positive way to say things without bringing others down.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

well said krista.......


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Krista said:


> There's always a positive way to say things without bringing others down.


yeah, by not saying anything at all. ripping a part a breeder( privately) is one thing bc you legitimately think theyre bybs and not providing the babies with adequate care...but to rip an innocent little puppy's looks a part is just cruel  esp when theyre just a few days old.


----------

